# Schwinn Madison



## None

Hello gurus. Can anyone help me date my Madison? Please! Serial: sc639846
Thanks!


----------



## GTs58

*My best estimate is March 1986. The head badge number will give you the actual build date. Japan S, C for March and first digit 6 for 86.*


----------



## GTs58

So what are the numbers in between the chain stays on the BB?


----------



## None

Let me get those... Stand by


----------



## None

GTs58 said:


> So what are the numbers in between the chain stays on the BB?




Looks like the numbers are 830.


----------



## rhenning

Schwinn (Pacific Cycle) also made these in 2005 to about 2010.  I suspect the one you have is one of those.  You will not find those serial numbers listed but you could contact Pacific and see if they can help.  This is my 2005.


----------



## WVBicycles

Looks like a newer Scwhinn Madison to me the one you have from the catalog is a 1986 Madison same seat tube decals and fork decals as my 1986 Scwhinn Super Sport


----------



## rustjunkie

Has your bike been repainted @Desireé ?


----------



## Autocycleplane

Pretty sure the 2000s era bikes had 1 1/8" steerer tubes, vintage ones were 1" threaded. Looks like the chrome fork on your bike is not one of the newer straight blade forks either. Post up some better pics, does it have a headset and what size is it?


----------



## None

rustjunkie said:


> Has your bike been repainted @Desireé ?




Yes. It just got repainted.


----------



## None

Autocycleplane said:


> Pretty sure the 2000s era bikes had 1 1/8" steerer tubes, vintage ones were 1" threaded. Looks like the chrome fork on your bike is not one of the newer straight blade forks either. Post up some better pics, does it have a headset and what size is it?




I had those chromed. I don't have the bicycle right now. Will get more photos. Thanks!


----------



## Harvest Cyclery

My million mile madioson.


----------



## Andrew Gorman

I like that rack!


----------



## Iverider

The Pacific Cycles version is a beer can bike (aluminum) with big fat TIG welds and no lugs.


----------



## rhenning

Krautwaggen owning one I can tell you it is a Columbus tubing steel framed bike.  It Is TIG welded.  Roger


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

The frame is made of Columbus "tenax" double butted chrome-moly steel tubing brazed at lugged joints.
It will not have date codes on the headbadge as I've learned this stamp coding was used on Japanese made frames.  Your badge is likely (but who knows) original to the frame and reads "chicago" along the bottom.
Badge, design and Serial number Sc6...... tells me it is a Limited Production Schwinn frame made march '86 by a former school teacher named joseph* just before his lunch break.
Found some info on the googles that outlines how production of the Madison, along with a handful of other lightweight models, will move to Greensville plant for 1986.
Those decals are likely not correct according to the 1986 Schwinn catalog.
Anyway, cool bike; looks like a dope workshop.

*the story of Joseph the former school teacher was fabricated


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Sourced from my google search:


----------



## GTs58

Velocipedist Co. said:


> The frame is made of Columbus "tenax" double butted chrome-moly steel tubing brazed at lugged joints.
> *It will not have date codes on the headbadge as I've learned this stamp coding was used on Japanese made frames*.  Your badge is likely (but who knows) original to the frame and reads "chicago" along the bottom.
> Badge, design and Serial number Sc6...... tells me it is a Limited Production Schwinn frame made march '86 by a former school teacher named joseph* just before his lunch break.
> Found some info on the googles that outlines how production of the Madison, along with a handful of other lightweight models, will move to Greensville plant for 1986.
> Those decals are likely not correct according to the 1986 Schwinn catalog.
> Anyway, cool bike; looks like a dope workshop.
> 
> *the story of Joseph the former school teacher was fabricated




Sorry to inform you, but that is not true. I think Joseph was pulling your leg when he told you that.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

GTs58 said:


> Sorry to inform you, but that is not true. I think Joseph was pulling your leg when he told you that.




Oh ya, the mass produced frames featured codes on the headbadges sometime in the 70's too.  I didnt consider that.  But did any of the limited production Schwinns made domestically have codes on the badge?
Also, with the exception of the prelude, passage and (super)Letour, I learned that Japanese serial numbers consisted of a letter and number at the beginning of the sequence.  This frame number begins with two letters.


----------



## Iverider

rhenning said:


> Krautwaggen owning one I can tell you it is a Columbus tubing steel framed bike.  It Is TIG welded.  Roger



the new version? Ah. I saw one in a shop a few years back and thought it was aluminum. Cool that it's steel. I wish they would have made the little 500 bikes this way.


----------



## None

Thank you for all the information! Much appreciated. The more I learn about this bicycle, the more excited I am to own it. I was able to dig out more photos, pre-paint. Let me know if this helps.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Desireé said:


> Thank you for all the information! Much appreciated. The more I learn about this bicycle, the more excited I am to own it. I was able to dig out more photos, pre-paint. Let me know if this helps.
> 
> View attachment 414474
> 
> View attachment 414475
> 
> View attachment 414476
> 
> View attachment 414477




Cool.  Those decals show up in the 86-87 catalogs.


----------



## None

Thank you for all of your help @Velocipedist Co.! I'm hoping it's an 86. As @Schwinn499 says, it's our birth bicycle. Such a cool idea. It's unfortunate that this bicycle was covered in stickers and I wasn't able to save the original paint. Looks bitchin' with the new paint though!


----------



## WVBicycles

so its an older Madison with newer Madison decals . Nice workshop also


----------



## beatcad

i'm digging this one. cant wait to see it done.


----------



## Dale Alan

Nice Madison,always liked white . That will be quite a ride,nice and light and when those skinny tires are pumped up it will be smooth sailin' .


----------



## buickmike

With the increase in speed the chances of getting.  Hit        will also increase.  I say play it safe+ stay on J.C. Higgins


----------



## None

Dale Alan said:


> Nice Madison,always liked white . That will be quite a ride,nice and light and when those skinny tires are pumped up it will be smooth sailin





buickmike said:


> With the increase in speed the chances of getting.  Hit        will also increase.  I say play it safe+ stay on J.C. Higgins




@buickmike  better play it safe, huh? Lol

Hahaha thanks! you're awesome @Dale Alan!


----------



## None

Those numbers mean anything? Beneath seat stays


----------



## buickmike

This is black version of your bike des.  700c 120 psi. Alloy headset to save weight. Modolo bars and neck . Brake handles had wires running under hoods.  Only thing the increase in drag from hidden cables meant I couldn't stop when I needed to. Pics show scratches where bike was picked up by someone running a stop sign


----------



## GTs58

I'm going to take an educated guess and say those numbers and the numbers on the bottom bracket are parts or ID numbers. When Schwinn started making all types of frames in all different sizes they had to stamp part numbers on the two rear dropout components since the tubing angels varied at the point where they were EF.


----------



## Autocycleplane

GTs58 said:


> I'm going to take an educated guess and say those numbers and the numbers on the bottom bracket are parts or i.d. numbers. When Schwinn started making all types of frames in all different sizes they had to stamp part numbers on the two rear dropout components since the tubing angels varied at the point where they were EF.




Probably right on the id numbers, but lugged construction = brazing not EF.


----------



## brewerkz

I have a 1985 with 831 stamped on the BB, no serial number.....lugged like yours.


----------

